# Netzwerk Windows 10



## bronce1 (14. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich hier überhaupt richtig bin- aber es ist oft einen Versuch Wert und vielleicht habe ich Glück. 

Das Problem:

Ich habe mit win 2000 über xp bis win 7 bisher gearbeitet und hatte bisher keine Schwierigkeiten mehrere Rechner ins Lan-Netzwerk einzubinden.

Rechner 1 und Rechner 2 mit Drucker. Rechner 1 und Rechner 2 sind im Explorer (von Rechner 1) unter Netzwerk zu sehen incl. Zugriff auf freigegebene Dateien. Auch das Drucken funktioniert so wie es soll.

Die erweiterten Freigabeoptionen sind bei Rechner 2 korrekt gesetzt da bei Rechner 1 der Rechner 2 gesehen wird.

Bei Rechner 1 sind die Freigaben identisch wie bei Rechner 2- jedoch ist Rechner 1 auf Rechner 2 nicht im Explorer zu sehen, nur sich selbst sieht man.

Bis Windows 7 kannte ich so etwas nicht, jedenfalls würde ich gerne beide Rechner im Netzwerk wiederfinden.

Was ich noch Anmerken möchte- unter Multimedia ist Rechner 1 zu sehen jedoch fehlt der PC!

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich dazu eine Lösung finden würde und hoffe mal dass ich dieses Thema verständlich dargelegt habe. 

Grüsse und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. August 2018)

Kannst du direkt von "Rechner 2" auf "Rechner 1" zugreifen, wenn du im Explorer in die Adressleiste "\\IP.von.Rechner.1" eingibst?
Ist "Rechner 1" von "Rechner 2" aus per Ping erreichbar? Also Start -> cmd -> Enter -> ping IP.von.Rechner.1 -> Enter.


----------



## Mirzet (12. September 2018)

Guten Tag ^^
 
Hast du denn dein kleines Problem gelöst ?
Ich meine, wenn man sich dann einfach auch mal bei einem Fachmann meldet und den fragt, dann kann man sicherlich so einiges an Informationen bekommen.
Zumal kostet es ja nicht einfach mal nachzufragen.
 
Ich habe Windows Produkte im Internet gefunden und habe auch das neue Update drauf.
Habe also echt keine großen Probleme damit.
 
Meine 3 Monitore hat aber ein Freund verbunden und das alles eingerichtet - wäre da auch etwas zu überfragt.


----------



## bagzi (10. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Thema gefunden und ich möchte gerne meine Meinung dazu sagen, weil ich hoffe, dass ich jemandem mit meiner Antwort ein bisschen weiterhelfen kann. Vor kurzer Zeit suchte ich ein neues Betriebssystem für mein Büro. Ich wollte etwas mit einer Lizenz kaufen, weil ich später keine rechtlichen Probleme haben wollte. Deswegen suchte ich Online nach etwas günstigen. Dann habe ich auf der Seite von Softwaregeek Windows 10 mit einer Lizenz sehr günstig gekauft. Schau mal da, bestimmt findest du etwas Passendes für dich. Diese Seite kann ich allen empfehlen, weil sie spezialisiert für Lizenzierte Microsoft Produkte sind. 
MfG.


----------

